# let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

ok, i am bored to tears, my son and his mom are out, i am sick, i am hopped up on cold medicine, and i want to challenge the collective experience of this forum............
i will be heading to the dyno again on january 5th. i would like you to guess the whp # i will make, given all the detials i can supply you with. 
we will base this on 70% humidity, and ~ 40 degrees F. 
this will be done at (basicaly) sea level. 
it will be a dynojet 424x. 
here are the goodies to know......
1993 corrado vr6 (obd1 distributor motor)
less than 1000 miles since chains, guides, turbo, trans, etc. 
here are the specifics.....
turbonetics T3/T4E, 60/63
8.5:1 compression
2.5" downpipe 
3" *DP back*, catless exhaust, one magnaflow muffler. 
2.5" IC piping, with a 28x7.5x2.5 front mounted intercooler.
snowperformance stage 2 progressive methanol system, unning 50/50 water meth, with a 375ml nozzle set to start at ~ 10psi and ramp to max at ~ 19 psi. 
walbro 255 inline
C2 42# software and injectors. (4" MAF as well)
kinetic manifold.
TIAL 38mm WG
clutchmasters stage 5 clutch (6 puck)
pelequin LSD and a 3:94 final drive (MK3 O2A)
205/40/17 rollers
93 octane fuel. 

i will run 18 psi, 22 psi, and probably 24 psi for the runs. i will be in third gear. 
i have already researched things, so i know the compressor will run outa breath up high. no biggie. 
so, here is the "game"..... guess the WHP as close as you can, and the closest gets a dollar paypal'd to them. that's right: a whole friggin dollar.





























again, (and i can't stress this enough) i am SO bored, i have to find something to occupy my night. 
thanks, and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








PFC.........


----------



## AspenGrey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

****, you ARE bored.
Um.... Seriously, since I don't have a clue what this oughta make, you get guesses.
284 @ 18psi,
306 @ 22
321 @ 24 psi


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (AspenGrey)*

SERIOUSLY, I WAS SOOOOOOOOOOO BORED, so what the heck. 
your guesses are noted








FYI though, i made 264 whp at 9 psi







with no meth, and no IC.


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

i sure could use dollar! so i will stab at it! 310-325-328










_Modified by lardstax at 12:05 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (lardstax)*

also noted.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

18 = 375
22 = 400
24 = 450 and a serious lean problem if it even gets there
These are guesses and I will be wrong.....lets hope for more at the wheels


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Salsa GTI)*

i'm in.
18 = 365
22 = 390
24 = 412 lean and blown something


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'm in.
18 = 365
22 = 390
24 = 412 *going seriously lean past 22psi then blowing the engine straight to hell







* 

Fixed it for ya Josh


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (lardstax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lardstax* »_i sure could use dollar! so i will stab at it! 265-278-285
















Were you reading specs from a different topic perhaps?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
24 = 412 lean and blown something 

i would totally agree with you on that. BUT, according to Jeff (C2) i shouldn't run out of fuel. but i WILL run out of "breath" with this turbo. 

however, you are smack dab on my goal......










_Modified by Noobercorn at 3:03 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

18 = 349
22 = 391
24 = It's a Corrado. You're F_cked. Wanna buy a vowel?



_Modified by Dr. Shakalu at 12:49 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*

These guess are if the DP dosent choke the flow
18- 340 
22- 390 
24 408 
This is my prediction if the 2.5 dp chokes flow
18-340
22-372
24-389
the 2.5 DP concerns me


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 4:05 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
the 2.5 DP concerns me

]

me too johnny, me too..........


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

2.5 will choke a bit but you have full 3'' no cat and a straight thru muffler...itsalmost like you have just a 2.5'' dp on it.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_2.5 will choke a bit but you have full 3'' no cat and a straight thru muffler...itsalmost like you have just a 2.5'' dp on it.

^^ wow it looks like your website is now functioning but somehow it got even lamer








It looks like something Noobercorn would draw in MSpaint after sniffing glue


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_It looks like something Noobercorn would draw in MSpaint after sniffing glue























jealousy takes on many forms.......
i can teach you art skills if need be


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

_You have so many relationships in this life
Only one or two will last
You’re going to all this pain and strife
Then you turn your back and they’re gone so fast
And they’re gone so fast
So hold one to the ones who really care
In the end they’ll will be the only ones there
When you get old and start losing your hair
Can you tell me who will still care
Can you tell me who will still care_ ..
p.s. What happens if two people guess the right # ???


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

works just fine.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ok, i have no idea what matt and josh are talking about now.........
if 2 people guess the correct #, i will pay EACH of them a dollar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

so if it blow...we going to see it grace our presents again?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*

no clue. that is a bridge that will be crossed as it comes. 
if she does go pop, she will spend alot of time in the garage, under a cover. cause the $ is really tight. 
if it does get popped, it is going to be the same setup, just lower boost. 
any more than ~ 340 whp is useless in a corrado. heck, any more than 12 psi is useless, even with a diff, even on my (smaller than matt's) turbo.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

nah.. more than 340whp isn't useless.. its more lowend TQ thats useless.
buddy of mine has a 425whp MKIII and its plenty driveable/streetable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just turn up that boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
f*ck i wish i could find that pic of the nearly exploding turbo with the caption: just turn up the boost.. how bad could a couple of psi's be?


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_f*ck i wish i could find that pic of the nearly exploding turbo with the caption: just turn up the boost.. how bad could a couple of psi's be?

haha


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

getting slow in your old age huh McNoober


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (vwpunk)*

5:02pm vs 5:02pm.... precisely 2 minutes after the request, i would say i am not getting slow, but YOU are finally up to speed


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

zzzzzzing.
Anywho, I must say I can't wait 
a: for Josh to put my 3" exh on
b: to throw the bitch on the dyno and see what she does!!!
Josh, see you next week!!!!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

18 = 347
22 = 382
24 = if you make it past 4 hundo ill buy your a beer and tell you to go Fa Cough!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_ and tell you to go Fa Cough!









can i be initiated into my own club????


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_
can i be initiated into my own club????









sure can....
*quiet pause*
*FA COUGH YA BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_

*FA COUGH YA BASTARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

just keep my wheels away from your mom, and we'll be ok.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

shes 10 miles away and who said they were yours?? i think im still under ownership of deeeeeeeeeeez!








j/k, they are under protection by a gaurd called Lt Tyson Bedford


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_
j/k, they are under protection by a gaurd called Lt Tyson Bedford









no way!!!! he is both Fast *AND *Furious!!!!!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

i'm going to see if my* 3 day build*-4 banger turbo rabbit will beat you in hp.....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i hope it will!!!! where are the pix?????///


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

Mike, i know you will, but if you can beat me on the dyno, i'll pay that dollar for you!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dietbudda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dietbudda* »_Mike, i know you will, but if you can beat me on the dyno, i'll pay that dollar for you!

who knows, my car could POP before it makes any power.


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

^^^^ 
OUCH!!
haha


----------



## "Top Fuel" Bender (May 11, 2007)

280 hp 18 psi
300 hp 18 psi no meth
290 hp 22 psi
boom


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ("Top Fuel" Bender)*

what i get if me and bruce beat you with the rabbit-if it gets done


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

bruce will beat all of you
josh the rabbbit will make les power than my car
kev........... Noobicorn will beat you out in both WHP abd WHT
that's my prediction
tell me I'm wrong


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

hmmm your beat mine...that may happen...but what are you hoping for now?


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

i thought we went over this:
it is not about who wins, but who blows up first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_i thought we went over this:
it is not about who wins, but who blows up first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OK my money is on the NLS rabbit to blow up second...Kev to blow up first trying to out do MCNOOB


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*























kevin, mcnoob, then mine....


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

so, should we call this the "blow yer **** up" dyno day or what??????


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

my dyno(blow up) day motor...soon to be in. oh wait..thats the same turbo as on your VR6 huh, funny.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
blow 'er up!!!!!!!!!


----------



## briceturbosports (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dietbudda)*

what fun it will be turbo dodges vs vw's . 2 omnis and a charger vs the eight of you ya


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

Mike if I win I want the dollar broken down into pennies and given to me in a small bag with a "¢" symbol on it. 
18 psi ~ 346 whp
22 psi ~ 384 whp
24 psi ~ 395 whp
I would run more meth then water if you plan on boosting that high or make sure you have enough injector by checking it with VAG-COM.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Mike if I win I want the dollar broken down into pennies and given to me in a small bag with a "¢" symbol on it. .

deal.


----------



## lardstax (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (vwpunk)*

actually just out of it bipolar







forgot what i was postin







is part of life!


----------



## Dr McNugget (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Noobercorn* »_so, should we call this the "blow yer **** up" dyno day or what??????

Sure, i'm making two runs, 18 psi and 28 psi.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

i still have a ways to go on mine...but the motor is in!


----------



## "Top Fuel" Bender (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (Dietbudda)*

is that all
31psi 1st run, 31 psi 2nd run, 13 psi 3th run, we'll see wha the EGT's say for the 4th


----------



## "Top Fuel" Bender (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

it's about damnn time
I hope that turbo is bolted on for good this time
I'm getting tired of unbolting it everyone time you want to take a picture of the freaking thing


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

Mcnoob. The corrado forum is counting on you man. You can't let this MK1 RWD Lawnmower beat us!! 
If there is a tie.. I'm allowing you to settle it in a dance off (again).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*

it won't be done.....
later it will beat him....


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*

booooo. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
all I ask for is a ride when its done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_Mcnoob. The corrado forum is counting on you to grenade your motor.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_it won't be done.....*Because if I dont work on paying customers cars they will KILL ME*
*later I will beat off to pictures of him*....


EEEEEEEEwwwwwwwwwwwwwww










_Modified by Salsa GTI at 8:36 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## Gilboyto (May 25, 2007)

If it boosts, 396hp, if it is still having problems.....170


----------



## WorkInProgress (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (Gilboyto)*

im guessing a tad over 300...maybe like 307 for max hp and around 350 torque


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (AspenGrey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AspenGrey* »_
306 

aspengrey, i need your paypal addy. car was broke. BUT, you are the closest.


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

what actually happened?!


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Dr. Shakalu)*

ISV was letting all the boost go. so, i deleted the whole thing last night. seems to have helped a ton!!!
here are the charts..........
the car was leaking a TON of boost, so, the car fell on it's face at 4300 rpm's, and stopped making power. here is the best run of the day.....








and here is all of them stacked together....









the ISV was the culprit, and has since been removed. car feels a million times better, and now holds boost all the way to redline, as it should!!!
so, these #'s suck, but they will be updated with proper ones soon.


----------



## AspenGrey (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: let's play a little game here...guess the WHP, win a dollar............ (Noobercorn)*

Woah, sweet.
aspen.grey at greydawning.net
Thanks man, hope you get it running better. =D


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

did you talk to my dad about the ISV. He threw in a one way vavlve and it made a ton of difference too. Now go get some new numbers


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_did you talk to my dad about the ISV. He threw in a one way vavlve and it made a ton of difference too. Now go get some new numbers

yep, i took mine out all together, and the car is a million times better in so many different ways!!! 
i was supposed to get to the dyno yesterday, but the owner of the shop (a friend of 20 years of mine) had emergency surgery friday, so dyno was a no go. 
i will have the #'s up right away. 
oh, BTW, YOU need #'s sir!!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

that we do. Probably in the next few weeks or so depending on weather. How is your idle on initial startups?


----------



## 2.slowslow (Apr 26, 2005)

would love to see these numbers


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (2.slowslow)*

idle is OK at best upon initial start. but, after a few minutes, all is fine. 
and trust me, i want the #'s too!!!1 i will get them ASAP.


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Noobercorn)*

out here in canada we call this little game dyno poker, and its a great game to play if you know anyone that owns a dyno, you would be suprised what some cars make to the wheel.


----------



## Noobercorn (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_out here in canada we call this little game dyno poker, and its a great game to play if you know anyone that owns a dyno, you would be suprised what some cars make to the wheel. 

i like the sound of that! 
as an FYI:
last 10 runs were all "testing", and were all within ~ 5 whp of eachother. which was 319 whp and 364 wtq. all running REALLY REALLY RICH. 
once i lean it out, we have more boost, and more whp coming. also, changing the hotside to an .82 AR, so that will adjust the tq spike, and tame things up a bit. right now, i am going from 150 whp to 320 in a few hundred rpms, and it is un controllable.
once i get the charts, i will popst them up. you will see the AFR's. they are BAD.


----------

